# How to put photos from Mobile into normal catalog?



## gletscherman (Mar 6, 2016)

I took some photos with my camera and with my mobile. I share my photos on smugmug from a smart collection in Lightroom. I want to include some photos from my mobile too, and they're imported into "Imported Photos". How to I include the mobile photos too in my smart collection?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 6, 2016)

A smart collection is a saved search, so every image that fits the criteria will automatically be included. That means you have to make sure that the mobile photo(s) also fits those criteria.


----------



## gletscherman (Mar 7, 2016)

That's my problem, the photos from Mobile did match the criteria (same date), but did not get included. When I dragged the photos from Mobile to my main lightroom folder it worked fine.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 7, 2016)

gletscherman said:


> That's my problem, the photos from Mobile did match the criteria (same date), but did not get included. When I dragged the photos from Mobile to my main lightroom folder it worked fine.



Then you have to check/change the criteria of the smart collection. Most likely that main lightroom folder is also one of them.


----------



## gletscherman (Mar 7, 2016)

There was no filter on folders - here it is:


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 7, 2016)

So what exactly does 'I dragged the photos from Mobile to the main Lightroom folder' means then?


----------



## gletscherman (Mar 7, 2016)

Exactly what it says. I dragged the photos from here:






to  here:


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 7, 2016)

LGE Phone Photos is just a collection. The photos themselves are in a separate 'Device', in your Folder panel (probably all the way at the bottom). You did indeed drag the photos from the Device to the hard disk this way (although this Device is also a folder on your hard disk), so you did move them. Why that makes them appear in the smart collection and not when they are still stored in the Device is strange. That should not make any difference, just like it doesn't make a difference if you have more than one disk with photos. Perhaps this is a bug. Anyway, you found how to solve it.


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 7, 2016)

Your criteria also says they have to be rated 2+ stars.  Have you rated the images yet?  If not, that would explain why they're not showing up in the smart collection.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes, I thought about that too, but that would be a little too obvious (or wouldn't it be?).


----------

